# Warhammer 40k Wallpaper?



## buckythefly

I've been looking around the internet, wondering, for a game thats so old and so long promoted, there is almost nothing in the way for promotional art for war hammer 40k, their are quite a few low rez fug wallpapers for dawn of war, but almost none for the 40k tabletop game. has anyone seen any worth sharing?


----------



## Dies Irae

there is nearly nothing official anymore, but htere used to be wallpapers for every army before the re-doing of the website. Here is still one I find great:








Sorry for the bad quality, here is a link to get it at a higher res


----------



## Varakir

I did a google image search and got plenty of decent results.

I'm sure deviantart will have plenty as well if you can get past all the furry art.


----------



## Sephyr

I rock my wallpaper with the image of a Leman Russ tank charging/blasting with the comissar on top and the words "Drive me closer!! I want to hit them with my sword" below. I find it hilariously inspirational.


----------



## Captain Stillios

I have the big E about to fight Horus on my desktop and it only took 2 mins to find


----------

